# Access Datenbank durchsuchen und Ergebnisse ausgeben



## der_byte_b0zZ (18. Juli 2005)

Hallo !

Ich bin gerade dabei ein programm zu machen, dass Kundendaten in einer Access DB speichert. Nun will ich eine Form haben, über das der benutzer bestimmte datensätze suchen kann z.B. den Namen Peter Müller. Ist die Suchanfrage positiv, so sollen alle Daten die gefunden wurden, geordnet in einer Textbox ausgegegeben werden.

Wer kann mir da helfen ?! beispiel Sources wären ganz gut 

Schonmal Danke an jeden der helfen will

Gruß Björn


----------



## Orakel (18. Juli 2005)

Hi Björn,

hmmmm ich kann jetzt sicherlich nicht genau sagen, wieviele Threads es zum Thema Datenbankanbindung an VB6 gibt, aber diesen hier http://www.tutorials.de/tutorials196619.html solltest Du Dir mal reinziehen. Und wenn er nicht ganz Deine Bedürfnisse abdeckt, suche doch mal nach "Access" im VB Forum

Gruß
Das Orakel


----------



## der_byte_b0zZ (18. Juli 2005)

firma dankt fürs erste ;-)


----------

